# GUESS THE SONG!



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

im bored soo..... guess the lyrics

I will never let you down
I will never make you wear no frown
If you say that you love me madly
Well babe i'll accept you gladly

[smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif]


----------



## sillysam89 (May 19, 2010)

UB40 - Cherry oh baby?

I love UB40 <3


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

sillysam89 said:


> UB40 - Cherry oh baby?
> 
> I love UB40 <3


well that was over in a second!!! :lol: your turn


----------



## sillysam89 (May 19, 2010)

Haha erm,

ah hem... here we go!

If you know your history,
Then you would know where you coming from,
Then you wouldn't have to ask me,
Who the 'eck do I think I am.


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

Bob Marley...Buffalo Soldier. 
John.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

GEM said:


> Bob Marley...Buffalo Soldier.
> John.


correct youre next!


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

The meeting breaks up with a thunderous roar
Then there's a mad mad rush for the big oak door
They run to their cars like the start at Le Mans
Then they go spinnin' donuts in their lawns

'Eat your heart out Wordsworh' :lol:

Just had to use this because of  *the song title *  
John.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

GEM said:


> The meeting breaks up with a thunderous roar
> Then there's a mad mad rush for the big oak door
> They run to their cars like the start at Le Mans
> Then they go spinnin' donuts in their lawns
> ...


Jan And Dean - The Anaheim, Azusa & Cucamonga Sewing Circle, Book Review And Timing Association :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

How about a game you can't just cut and paste into google ?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

wallsendmag said:


> How about a game you can't just cut and paste into google ?


if you dont like it - dont play  its just a bit of fun


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm not.


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> I'm not.


Jesus...Are all Northerners this miserable? :lol: :roll: :-* [smiley=bigcry.gif] :wink:
Calm down...chill out...relax...take it easy.

Maybe we can find one that can't be found on Google.

This one's for you bella. [smiley=gorgeous.gif] 

Someone is eating my breakfast
Reading my paper and shining my shoes
I see the only solution is straighten my tie or I lose

John.


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

wallsendmag said:


> I'm not.


then dont waste time posting negative comments :lol:


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

GEM said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not.
> ...


i dont know that song...can i have another [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

It's hard finding lyrics that can't be easily 'googled' [smiley=bigcry.gif]

*My lyrics were from...'Solid State Brain by Christopher Rainbow'*
John.


----------



## smalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Push pineapple
shake a tree
Push pineapple
grind coffee


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

smalley said:


> Push pineapple
> shake a tree
> Push pineapple
> grind coffee


...To the left, to the right, jump up and down and to the knees
Come and dance every night, sing with a hula melody

Come on, that's too easy. You don't even need Google to help on that one 

*Black Lace...Agadoo.*

John.


----------



## smalley (Jun 23, 2009)

I was just seeing how would admit to knowing it :lol:


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Suddenly ahead of me 
Across the mountainside
A gleaming alloy air-car
Shoots towards me, two lanes wide
I spin around with shrieking tyre's
To run the deadly race
Go screaming through the valley
As another joins the chase.


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

the stig said:


> Suddenly ahead of me
> Across the mountainside
> A gleaming alloy air-car
> Shoots towards me, two lanes wide
> ...


*Rush...Red Barchetta*

Love that song :wink: 
John.


----------



## London (Sep 25, 2009)

Every lousy Monday morning Heathrow jets go crashing over our home
Ten o'clock Broadmoor siren driving me mad 
Won't leave me alone

The woman next door just sits there from the side
She hasn't come out once ever since her husband died

_Sound of the Suburbs, The Members_


----------



## sillysam89 (May 19, 2010)

Iv got one for you all 

I love this song....

I got two pale hands up against the window pane
I'm shaking with the heat of my need again
It starts in my feet, reverbs up to my brain
There's nothing I can do to reverse the gain
I'm looking down to the street below
There's nothing in the way they move to show
They too, know what I knew
They too hunger for the beast below
Listening to the radio I feel so out of place
There's a certain something missing that the treble can't erase
I know you can tell just by looking at my face
A word about my weakness

[smiley=drummer.gif]

Sam x


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

sillysam89 said:


> Iv got one for you all
> 
> I love this song....
> 
> ...


Puretone...Addicted To Bass

I'd never heard it before  Have now  
*And a lovely sunny London morning to you all * [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] 
John.


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

I pulled my coat around my shoulders
And took a walk down through the park
The leaves were falling around me
The groaning city in the gathering dark
On some solitary rock
A desperate lover left his mark,
"Baby, I've changed. Please come back."


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

New Yeork by the Eagles, Wife loves them I F'ing hate them


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

New York *Minute*...Eagles.

I loooooooooooooooove 8) The Eagles 8) 
John.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

"fly like an eagle "


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

something by Sealion


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

robokn said:


> New Yeork by the Eagles, Wife loves them I F'ing hate them


wrong !!


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

GEM said:


> New York *Minute*...Eagles.
> 
> I loooooooooooooooove 8) The Eagles 8)
> John.


Wrong !!! and you love the Eagles  shame on you John [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## ausTT (Feb 19, 2010)

Don Henley - New York Minute


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I was just going to say that honest it's from End of the Innocence album


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

ausTT said:


> Don Henley - New York Minute


Well done Peter.  
I was just going to say that honest it's from End of the Innocence album . I believe you . :roll:


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

Standing across the room I saw you smile
Said I wanna talk to you for a little while
But before I make my move
My emotions start running wild
My tongue gets tied
And thats no lie................................!!


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Have you got big brown eyes Bella ? :wink:


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

the stig said:


> Have you got big brown eyes Bella ? :wink:


Im rubbish at this game....people always guess my songs!
And yes yes i do have big brown eyes  lol


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Its time to make a start
to get to know your heart
Time to show your face 
Time to take your place


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

i dont want to google..can i have some clues to what it could be lol?
Im rubbish at my own game how can that be :lol:

Band?
Male?
Female?
Before the 90's? lol


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> i dont want to google..can i have some clues to what it could be lol?
> Im rubbish at my own game how can that be :lol:
> 
> Band?
> ...


Band............all male
Male............see previous
Female.........as above
Before the 90's....no ...

hope that helps ...lol :roll:


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

Backstreet boys!


----------



## ausTT (Feb 19, 2010)

thanks 

Not sure if there is a music theme we have to stick with but give this a go - im 100% confident without googleing no-one will get this - not obscure but not easy

I'm so sick, infected with
Where I live
Let me live without this
Empty bliss, selfishness
I'm so, I'm so sick



Pete


----------



## ausTT (Feb 19, 2010)

the last one is KEANE - SHADOW song i think - some shady title.


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

ausTT said:


> the last one is KEANE - SHADOW song i think - some shady title.


I hope your not cheating Peter !!! :roll:


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

ausTT said:


> thanks
> 
> Not sure if there is a music theme we have to stick with but give this a go - im 100% confident without googleing no-one will get this - not obscure but not easy
> 
> ...


No idea  Had to Google it and was no wiser. I'd never heard of F*****F  
I had a listen and...
*Jesus! Pass me the triple strength headache tablets *  
*Come back Nirvana! All is forgiven *  
John.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Who knows this one then

Left a bit, right a little, O.K. straight down
We can tackle any situation
Look out, here we come


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

T3RBO said:


> Who knows this one then
> 
> Left a bit, right a little, O.K. straight down
> We can tackle any situation
> Look out, here we come


My Grandson loved Bob The Builder.  
John.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Too much Googlin going on here !! :wink:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

the stig said:


> Too much Googlin going on here !! :wink:


Don't know that one, can you hum it :lol:


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

I've been trying to find lyrics of songs I know which can't be easily found on Google 
Only found one bleedin' song so far :twisted: AAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!
John.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

It's just that there was I
Put any last tide to the kitchen sink and I thought this stuff's so kind to my hands
I'm never going to change
To a different brand and on a different day
We found a small boat and rode it away
And you said your life's too good to be true, I think I'll ruin it for you


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

head_ed said:


> It's just that there was I
> Put any last tide to the kitchen sink and I thought this stuff's so kind to my hands
> I'm never going to change
> To a different brand and on a different day


Found it on Google :twisted: So best I keep quiet.
Another one I'd never heard of...Think I need to get out more :roll: 
John.


----------



## ausTT (Feb 19, 2010)

the stig said:


> ausTT said:
> 
> 
> > the last one is KEANE - SHADOW song i think - some shady title.
> ...


My sister works for EMI- so have alot of music around - alot of it free  

Have quite and ecclectic taste - stuck on the above though!!


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

I know this little girl
Her name is Maxine
Her beauty is
Like a bunch of rose


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Don't know the above, and can't be bothered to cheat:

How about these three snippets - all different songs by different artists:

"Telescope roof towards the north-western sky
You pulled the ladder and no-ones the wiser
You find your sights and discover"

and

"I saw a film once
where all the air holes froze up
a killer whale swam
under the blue ice until her heart stopped"

and

"See the rock that you hold onto, Is it gonna save you
When the earth begins to crumble?
Why'd you feel you have to hold on?
Imagine if you let go...."


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

jdn said:


> Don't know the above, and can't be bothered to cheat:
> 
> "


Shudnt be cheating any way :wink:


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

JDN ..
REM 
David Gray
Katie Melua

Had to cheat for the last one .


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> I know this little girl
> Her name is Maxine
> Her beauty is
> Like a bunch of rose


Is it Mr Demus by any chance ? :roll:


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

the stig said:


> bella_beetle2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > I know this little girl
> ...


 It is indeed....are you cheating?


----------



## Anneymouse (Dec 29, 2008)

Murder she wrote? Singing it now!


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> the stig said:
> 
> 
> > bella_beetle2.0 said:
> ...


No my nephew is into all that tosh sorry type of music .


----------

